# Feeding station plans for barn cats



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

At my barn the cat food is up on a shelf in the feed room that has a closed door. There is a cat door for them to enter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Could you set up a pen and have a hog panel as the fence. The spaces in the fencing allow the cats to climb through but not sure about a chicken...unless they can fly or are small enough to squeeze through the fence. 

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/ede...ges/catalog16754/folder105290/img10024550.jpg


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with everyone else- make an area the chickens can't get to.  
As for fitting 4 cats- just dump the food out and they will eat. That is what we do to avoid getting eaten when we feed them lol.
Or do you mean that it can feed and hold lots of food for them to eat when they choose? Like the free feeders chickens have? 
If that is the case, I have an idea: 
We bought our chicken coop 2nd hand. They left the homemade feeder in it. 
It is a big PVC pipe, some 6+ inches wide probably, and ~5 feet long. At the bottom is a heavy duty metal pan which is attached just a couple inches below, just enough distance to allow free flow of the food, without spillage. They had used thin chain to hold the dish. They filled it from the top of the pipe. 
It works great on cats. Except ours finished off the 20+ pounds of food it held in just a couple of days. Urgh... 

I can get some pics of it if you want. Just gotta go find it in the barn.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just feed the cats once a day. They know the time, they are always there. They eat then go do their barn cat thing. Why the need for a feeding station? They do not need food to be left out for them all the time. That is actually likely to cause trouble with pests and lazy barn cats.


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm looking at some old panels dad bought over from tne other farm. They used them to work sheep, dipping tail docking, etc, some of them have bars that are quite close together, a cat will squeeze through, but I doubt the chicken will manage. The cats are still quite young and slim and trim, so they will fit. 
I currently feed them once a day, two bowls spaced a little ways apart to avoid potential bullying, although they seem to get along pretty good in general. I do suspect that most if not al of them are siblings or half siblings, so they are intimately acquainted wit each other. We are working on a spaying program to at least slow if not stop the reproduction. Sox, mother cat to most of these cats had a litter September, they weren't two months old before she was pregnant again and she's currently raising the next litter somewhere. Poor cat can't continue like that.


----------

